
The Night Watch (2013) [pdf] - gregorymichael
https://coeleveld.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/thenightwatch.pdf
======
godelmachine
I love articles by James Mickens. His "The Slow Winter" has had profound
effect on me. I used to be a guy who was obsessed with imporving the baseline
clock frequency for sequential logic design/ processing. Thought that was the
only way to faster computation. Add to that, I'd read Igor Markov's "Limits on
Fundamental Limits to Computation" and S Llyod's "Ultimate physical limits to
computation". I reflected and pondered on how to construct the Ultimate Laptop
that can process 10^51 FLOPS/ second. But after reading The Slow Winter, I
realized how important power management is, and how much attention it
deserves. That led me to explore other domains of computer systems.

